# raw chicken itchy



## 1dobie_3yorkies (Jun 26, 2010)

I gave my doberman two raw thighs this morning, now she is itching like crazy *again* I had lowered her dog food portions and she was better. I was thinking maybe too much proteins and it has chicken in it.

Do you all think she is allergic to the *chicken*?  This is so hard on her and me!!!


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

Is she on kibble and raw?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I doubt it's the chicken. It is more likely that your dog is riding itself of the kibble junk. Kinda like a detox. It will take a bit for you to start noticing changes from raw. This would also hold true if you switched to a different kibble. The results will not be instant.

Stick with it. I know it's hard seeing your baby in agony, but I assure you, you are doing the best thing for her and the agony will go away. :smile::smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Are you still feeding kibble? If so I would stop that right away and go with exclusively raw. 

Was the raw that you gave her bone in?

Like the others have said, give it time and be patient.


----------



## 1dobie_3yorkies (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes she is still on Kibble and was doing great I mean no itches!!! Then she started eating the hair off her body. Scratching like a mad dog. Took her to the vet scraping was done and it is not mites. 

She is blotchy spots of hair missing. I am trying to change her slowly. I don't want the poops again. I been giving her a thigh once every other day but have only done them as the last meal of the day. This morning I gave her 2 small sized thighs. She had also eaten a lot of grass and threw it all up! Made her sick!!

Thanks y'all. Anyone have experience with gnawing and scratch at themselves till the hair is missing? MY poor girl is miserable!!! and I am so at a loss as how to help!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok....

Are you giving her BONE-IN chicken pieces??? 

Sounds to me like you might have an environmental allergy going on....


----------



## 1dobie_3yorkies (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh I meant to answer that ?, yes it had the bone in it. So how do I figure out what the environmental allergy is?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

1dobie_3yorkies said:


> Yes she is still on Kibble


If you're switching to raw, cut out the kibble now. Don't feed another meal of it.

Make sure you're feeding high bone content chicken for at least 2 weeks straight.

Give this a read and it should get you on the right track :wink:
How to get started | Prey Model Raw


----------



## 1dobie_3yorkies (Jun 26, 2010)

OK thanks going to go read it now!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

1dobie_3yorkies said:


> Oh I meant to answer that ?, yes it had the bone in it. So how do I figure out what the environmental allergy is?


This is a difficult thing to do because the environment has countless things floating around in it all the time. BUT spring and summer are both HIGH allergen times. Our dog Shiloh is usually an itchy dog but right now she is chewing holes in herself. She's managed to get 3 new hotspots going just in the last few weeks. So now she's wearing the cone of shame and taking meds to get it under control. I know its environmental allergies (don't know exactly what but pollen would be my first guess) because she is never quite THIS itchy and nothing has changed in her lifestyle in the last few weeks to induce a sudden change like this. 

I work at a vet clinic and now is the time that a lot of dogs get flare ups with environmental allergies.


----------



## 1dobie_3yorkies (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes it must be flare up time cause I have three family members all living in different towns/citys and state and all 3 dogs are doing the same as mine!! I live next to a highway so it could be anything! 

Where can I get one of these cones at? Petsmart? and I was hoping feeding raw would fix this problem!!! sigh!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

1dobie_3yorkies said:


> Yes it must be flare up time cause I have three family members all living in different towns/citys and state and all 3 dogs are doing the same as mine!! I live next to a highway so it could be anything!


Exactly! Don't worry so much about what it is exactly. Just get what you need to solve the issue.



> Where can I get one of these cones at? Petsmart? and I was hoping feeding raw would fix this problem!!! sigh!


You can get them at PetSmart or Petco. I wouldn't stop feeding raw just because of the allergy problem being environmental. You should keep feeding raw because its the best thing you can do for the dogs that depend on you!


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

You can also try giving some benedryl. Our dobe, Coors has terrible enviromental allergies. He gets four benedryl a day. Don't give up on raw. You will see great benefits from soon but you also do need to get off the kibble. Like everyone else has said, just be patient and keep coming here. You will have all the guidence you could possibly need!!:smile:


----------



## 1dobie_3yorkies (Jun 26, 2010)

Did he eat his hair off and scratch like crazy! Oh our poor dobermans!! I wish there was something I could buy them!!! OH and yes she has seen the Vet. She is on a antihistamine.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, he scratched bad. If it is environmental, the antihistamine should work, probably better than over the counter even.


----------



## 1dobie_3yorkies (Jun 26, 2010)

eh it helped some but didn't stop it! I'm looking into Homeopathy for her allergies! She was better last night!


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

Try every avenue possible, nothing can hurt! Process of elimination may be the only way to find the source of the problem. Keep after it, you will get it. I also believe you will see great differences soon on raw. And staying with it long enough to let the old allergens (if its food related) get out of the system may make a difference. We're all behind you, don't give up!:smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my dogs don't have allergies and they're itching....hell, i don't have allergies and I'M itching....

perhaps it's time to go back to the beginning...

start with chicken backs, stripped of skin, excess fat and those organ leftovers on the backs...

do that for a week until they normalise....

introduce your proteins slowly and make sure you're not overfeeding them....i found out the hard way that overfeeding is a squirt waiting to happen....and intro your proteins one at a time.....

take your time because this is a lifetime change...dogs have to get used to eating naturally and

you need to not get mixed up with the artificial stuff that dog food companies put into dog food to make humans feel better and dogs feel like crap.

by feeding both, your dogs' digestive systems are at war...plus you're wasting valuable food real estate by continuing with kibble...

i guess the other thing is ....squirts or runs or soft stools happen....i say, carry a large bag filled with baggies and paper towels and butt wipes....

this is not about your comfort and i don't mean to be mean....dogs shouldn't have to live in two countries...the kibble continent and the raw continent...pick one or the other...but not both...


----------



## 1dobie_3yorkies (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks all of yall...Today she would not eat the raw chicken. 

And perhaps *magicre *you and your dogs should visit a vet and get checked out for the mange.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

1dobie_3yorkies said:


> Thanks all of yall...Today she would not eat the raw chicken.
> 
> And perhaps *magicre *you and your dogs should visit a vet and get checked out for the mange.


why would i want to do that?

neither my dogs nor i have mange.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

1dobie_3yorkies said:


> Thanks all of yall...Today she would not eat the raw chicken.
> 
> And perhaps *magicre *you and your dogs should visit a vet and get checked out for the mange.


When she gets hungry, she will eat. Our hound mix Lucky was real picky about getting started in raw at first. Heres what I did, now she never blinks an eye at a meal. Put the chicken down for her at meal time. If after about 10 or 15 minutes she still hasn't eaten,take it up and don't give it again until the next meal. Keep on like that and she will get it and start eating. Lucky went two days before she gave in, and she has been eating fine ever since. (she was that way with kibble also). And IF you still think she may be scratching from the chicken, try pork. If she's picky about it, just start the "tough love" stuff again. A healthy dog will always eat when its hungry.


----------

